# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Shkaqet e shkurorëzimeve të shumta.

## AGREPI_25

Kush jane shkaqet kryesore te shkurorezimeve te shumta sot ne  Shqiperi?

Ne kete dekaden e fundit ky fenomen eshte rritur shume. Rastet dhe ankesat me te shumta vine nga femrat te cilat kerkojne me kembengulje ndarjen.Si mendoni ju?

----------


## mia@

Sepse jane budallepsur meshkujt.Po i harrojne detyrat e tyre dhe po dalin te pavlefshem.

----------


## Blue-Destroyer

> Sepse jane budallepsur meshkujt.Po i harrojne detyrat e tyre dhe po dalin te pavlefshem.


Edhe leku e ka harruar detyren e tij dhe po zhvleftesohet dita dites. Po gjinia mashkullore nuk ka se si te zhvleftesohet, se nuk do te kete me riprodhim. Mos beni krahasime absurde po behuni nje cik me realist. Jemi ne SHEK. XXI dhe po arin barazia gjinore, femrat ndjehen me te pavarura se sa kurr dhe gjeja e pare qe i shqeteson nga bashkeshorti shkojne ne dyert e gjykates per divorc. Dhe dita dites do te ritet numri i divorceve, deri kur te arije nje stabilitet i ri ku familjes Shqipetare do jene si ato Europiane, bashkeshort/e qe paguajne gjysmen njeri, gjysmen tjetri dhe i ndan krevati.

----------


## AGREPI_25

> Sepse jane budallepsur meshkujt.Po i harrojne detyrat e tyre dhe po dalin te pavlefshem.


Une kam nje menim kre krejt nryshej se femrave ju ka hy shume vetja ne qef!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

demokracia e ka fain hahahahahahaha

----------


## eagle_black

> demokracia e ka fain hahahahahahaha


hahahahhahahahhahahahahhahaha po pse moj goce mepare nuk ka pas te tilla gjera?

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

nuk edi se nuk kam jetu ne ate kohe po them qe do ket qen pak me ndryshe...hahahahaha

----------


## prishtinase

vetëdisimi i femrave  ngritja MJAFT NEN URDHERAT E MESHKUJVE   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

> Kushe jane shkaqet kryesore te divorsave te shumta sot ne shqiper????
> 
> Ne kete dekaden e funit ngjarje te tidha jene rrit jashte mese, 
> Si domose ankimet me te shumta vine nga femrat te cila kerkojne shumicen e rasteve  divors




dhuna psiqike dhe fizike ne te shumten e rasteve.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Sepse jane budallepsur meshkujt.Po i harrojne detyrat e tyre dhe po dalin te pavlefshem.


Me vjen keq te them dhe asgje personale por kjo eshte nje nder theniet klasike te nje lesbikeje qe urren meshkujt. Femrat nuk jane me te mira jo se it takes two to tango  :shkelje syri: 

Thjesht duhet te jete shume e veshtire te martohesh se sa te divorcohesh.

----------


## prishtinase

esht e kunderta me veshtir se divorci ska gje por ja qe ndodh  


 :i ngrysur:

----------


## Enii

shkaqet e divorcit jan te shumta , kemi shkaqe ekonomike .. kur partnerja pret e pret nga ai vetem !!! vet nuk i pelqen te kontribuoje 
e ai ka raste qe smund te japi lux e ajo e ndan . !!!! lol ose e ndan ai se ja merzit me kerkesat ...
ose kemi shkaqe shoqerore kur ai esh eshte rritur me mendime te prapambetura e se lejon te dale etj etj edhe kjo na rebelizohet duke e ndare . dmth gjera te tilla te rendomta  .. nese flasim per Shqiperine vetem

----------


## mia@

> Me vjen keq te them dhe asgje personale por kjo eshte nje nder theniet klasike te nje lesbikeje qe urren meshkujt. Femrat nuk jane me te mira jo se it takes two to tango 
> 
> Thjesht duhet te jete shume e veshtire te martohesh se sa te divorcohesh.


Hahaha,une nuk i urrej meshkujt,se ndryshe s'do isha e martuar sot.Por eshte nje realitet qe shumica e ndarjeve ketu ne Usa midis shqiptareve ndodh atehere kur burri eshte i paafte,  te mbaje familjen.
Te martohesh eshte shume e lehte ,por eshte me e veshtire te rrish e/i martuar.

----------


## mia@

> esht e kunderta me veshtir se divorci ska gje por ja qe ndodh


Kjo eshte shume e vertete,sidomos kur ne mes jane femijet.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Hahaha,une nuk i urrej meshkujt,se ndryshe s'do isha e martuar sot.Por eshte nje realitet qe shumica e ndarjeve ketu ne Usa midis shqiptareve ndodh atehere kur burri eshte i paafte,  te mbaje familjen.
> Te martohesh eshte shume e lehte ,por eshte me e veshtire te rrish e/i martuar.


Ose eshte sepse shume femrave ju hapen syte kur vijne ne Amerike dhe jua bejne jeten burrave te tyre ferr se pse ato nuk mund te harxhojne $50 per nje pale sutjena nga Victoria Secret por nje shoqja e tyre mund. Eshte me te vertet e mahnitshme sa shpejt amerikanizohen femrat shqiptare ne USA sidomos ato qe nuk njihnin gje tjeter pervec stalleve te lopeve.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## mia@

> Ose eshte sepse shume femrave ju hapen syte kur vijne ne Amerike dhe jua bejne jeten burrave te tyre ferr se pse ato nuk mund te harxhojne $50 per nje pale sutjena nga Victoria Secret por nje shoqja e tyre mund. Eshte me te vertet e mahnitshme sa shpejt amerikanizohen femrat shqiptare ne USA sidomos ato qe nuk njihnin gje tjeter pervec stalleve te lopeve.


Mbase ne Shqiperi ,por jo ne Amerike.Femrat ketu jane me te thjeshta.Na ngelen rrobat sportive ne trup.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Mbase ne Shqiperi ,por jo ne Amerike.Femrat ketu jane me te thjeshta.Na ngelen rrobat sportive ne trup.


Dea, edhe femrat qe vishen sportive veshin sutjena te VS, prandaj ajo nuk do te thote gje fare. Amerika ka shume femra te thjeshta, ashtu si dhe shume femra qe ju ka marre pak si shume ere koka dhe mendojne se po ben nje kurs per hairdresser, bejne dhe ca tips, dhe nuk ju pelqen me burri qe kane ne krah. Me kujtohet dicka qe degjova jo shume kohe me pare kur burri i kerkoi te shoqes e cila nuk kishte pare pune me sy gjithe kohen qe kishte martuar, dhe kur ai i kerkoi qe te fillonte ndonje pune part-time se dhe me 2 pune i shoqi s'po ja dilnin dot, ajo i tha: "What do I need you for then?", dhe ne anglisht, jo ne shqip  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Mund te kete dhe te tilla gje qe une nuk kam ndeshur ketu te them te drejten.Shumica e femrave duan te punojne dhe jo te rrine.Nga e keqja rrine ato qe kane femije te vegjel ,si puna ime qe mu desh te shkeputesha pas lindjes se femijes .

----------


## INFINITY©

> Mund te kete dhe te tilla gje qe une nuk kam ndeshur ketu te them te drejten.Shumica e femrave duan te punojne dhe jo te rrine.Nga e keqja rrine ato qe kane femije te vegjel ,si puna ime qe mu desh te shkeputesha pas lindjes se femijes .


Urime dhe jete te gjate e te lumtur bebit  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S. Faji gjithmone ngelet jetim dhe pervec atij cifti asnje nuk e di tamam arsyen e nje divorci.

----------


## prishtinase

> shkaqet e divorcit jan te shumta , kemi shkaqe ekonomike .. kur partnerja pret e pret nga ai vetem !!! vet nuk i pelqen te kontribuoje 
> e ai ka raste qe smund te japi lux e ajo e ndan . !!!! lol ose e ndan ai se ja merzit me kerkesat ...
> ose kemi shkaqe shoqerore kur ai esh eshte rritur me mendime te prapambetura e se lejon te dale etj etj edhe kjo na rebelizohet duke e ndare . dmth gjera te tilla te rendomta  .. nese flasim per Shqiperine vetem


paske harru dhe nje qe meshkujt e bejn qdoher tradhtia 

meshkujt jan ata qe ju ndodh kjo gje

----------

